# Is this a good purchase Singer treadle machine



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

I am thinking of purchasing this Singer machine, I'm not sure of the model # though can anyone tell me anything about this & if it would be worth purchasing?
Thanks you


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I'm pretty sure it's same as mine....I've had mine many yrs but it sews great!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

It's a Singer 66-1 with the red eye decals. This one still has it's back clamp presser foot shaft on it. The 66-1 was made from around 1913 to about 1923 when they went to the side clamp or what is now called low shank feet.

The machine finish and decals are worn and there's a bit of rust on it. Nothing to be concerned about if you plan on using it rather than showing it. 
The back clamp feet are not common but can be found on eBay I've been told. I got mine at my LSMG. 

The cabinet is a 5 drawer and looks to be in very good shape.

If the price is right, ( I wouldn't go over $50.00 for it, but then I have three of them already) I say go for it. It depends on how much you want it really.

It will need cleaning and oiling for sure. What else it needs is hard to tell from here.

Joe


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd go as high as $75, personally. The decals are a bit worn on the head and the cabinet isn't in pristine condition, but it would probably still be functional.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I would go for it! I have two....love them both. Make sure the motor isn't locked up by hand-cranking it. Are there bobbins? The belts are easy enough to get.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Attachments for this can be found, but they cost 2-3 times what the side clamp cost, unless you get lucky like I just did, and find them listed incorrectly. 

It takes the same class bobbins and needles as the rest of them, class 66 bobbin and 15x1 needles. 

NOTE- if it comes with attachments, they add $15 to $40 to the value (a full set for a 66-1 just sold for $50 on Ebay). If you ever think you'll want to use a botton holer or zigzag attachement, I would NOT get this machine, I'd wait for one with a side clamp foot. I don't know if they even made those two attachments for the back clamp, but I'm sure if they did, they will cost more than the machine to buy. 

However, if it's cheap and the cabinet is nice, it's real easy to swap out the machine for a nicer looking one (that is a slippery slope, and how I ended up with over 20 of the darn machines now!)


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Macybaby,

You only got 20 machines? Or is that just 20 66s? 
Heck I got 8 Singer 66s alone. They are my favorite SS machine.

Joe


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

20 is just being greedly! lol Just kidding..would love to find one here in the deep south, but that's practically impossible.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

The cabinet style is a T-16 ( http://needlebar.org/main~nb/~index.html ) --look under singer cabinets--and looks to be in good shape. I would not worry too much about the back clamping situation. If you cannot find the back clamping feet, you can always change it to a side clamper. How to is posted here:http://www.treadleon.net/sewingmachineshop/backclampfeet/convertingbackclampfeet.html 

The cabinet alone is worth a good bit. I have one already as well as an electric 66-6 with the Filigree decal set but would still offer $75.00 for this one and be willing to go up to $125.00.

ETA: I believe the machine head will clean up to look a lot better than what we are looking at. I use kerosene to clean them, won't damage the decals and does a good job of cutting through the gunk. After it is clean, wipe the machine down with some sewing machine oil and buff it out good.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

go for it! We have a red eye and it sews beautiful!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

We learned the hard way to use a non-water based cleaner on them. Had really good luck with Hoppe's number 9 (gun cleaner). 

I have either 8 or 9 66's, only four Red Eyes, and two of those are donor machines. One is all fixed up with a hand crank and it sews wonderfully, the other is still in MO, from the pictures and first hand accounts, it's a Prestine 66-1. It's set up in a treadle

The others all have the Filigree decal on them, and we've not started fixing any of them up. The one in question - is also in MO, and I got it for the cabinet. I'm pretty sure the machine is a 66, but not positive as it didn't matter to me what the machine was as long as the cabinet was decent.


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you for all of the feedback


----------

